# Pre Gallien Krueger 400RB DIY que no quiere funcionar



## martinfilas (Dic 4, 2009)

holaaa!!!!! yo hice este pre pero con el impreso de la pagina construye tu rocola o algo asi....le puse el transistor BF245 con las patas invertidas obviamente....pero no anda....nose qué abre hecho mal..... les paso el pcb...desde ya aprecio su atencion gracias!!!

la fuente la testie (mal hablado he) y me manda sin carga +-18 v puede ser ese el problema?? pero no creo porque no tira nada de señal....


----------



## chacarock (Dic 5, 2009)

*martinfilas* , como estas, la placa que posteas funciona o por lo menos al companero de CSVR, jaco666 creo es su nick, le funciono, quizas devieras postear fotos de tu placa, de frente y de atras, quizas asi los chicos puedan descubrir algo

saludos


----------



## martinfilas (Dic 5, 2009)

Aqui esta la dichosa Chacarock jeje espero q le encuentres algun problema....ah otra cosa hay una resistencia en el potenciometro que regula el master de 22 k entre cursor y masa que vi que en las fotos no la colocaban....igual probe con y sin resistencia y no anduvo je lo unico que veo es que cuando subo el master se escucha un pequeño sumbido en el amplificador asi que creo que la etapa de potencia del BF245 funciona pero no esta vinculado con los operacionales....o sea capaz que este quemado algun TLo72 (espero tus/sus opiniones)


----------



## chacarock (Dic 6, 2009)

Hola martinfilas, etsoy revisando las hojas de datos de los transistore y quizas ese sea el problema, vos solo diste vueltas el transistor, quizas suponiendo que ambos tenian la pata del medio en comun, pero si te fijas colocando los transistores con la pansita para arriba y mirando las patitas tenes que el J113 (D-G-S) mientras que el BF254 (D-S-G) es decir, no hay que dar vueltas el transistor ya que la pata del "drein" es comun para los dos, entonces tenes que "con cuidado" cruzar las patas del "gate"y  "sourse" primero corrije esto y luego vemos que onda,

 esto lo deduci, mirando las fotos, quizas colocaste bien el trnasistor, es decir con la correccion que te marco, y nome di cuenta, pero si el herror es como te dije, corrije y veremos,

 otra cosa, esas pistas las transferiste o las dibujaste, si hiciste los segundo, comprueba bien las soldaduras sobre todo en la parte de los operacionales, quizas tengas algunos puentes, pregunto esto porque en la fot no se distingue bien,
 espero sea esto nomas che 

PD: no recuerdo bien pero creo que hablaron de la fuente de este pre, por lo de los 18volts, quizas tengas que ergular esa fuente en 15, pero no creo, los op´s se la rebancan

un saludo


----------



## martinfilas (Dic 6, 2009)

gracias por la ayuda....pero no es ese el problema....aparte lo estas comparando con el j113 y en realidad el pbc esta hecho con el k117 que es exactamente el invertido del bf245....de todos modos lo probe como me dijiste....me parece que voy a culpar a los TL072 porque yo de gil no le puse socalos de 6 patas y me han dicho que con el soldador se pueden quemar facilmente........espero tu opinion y mil gracias por la ayuda....Con respecto al PBC verifique todas las pistas y no hay inconvenientes.......


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2009)

No es taaaaaaan fácil quemar un 072. Tenés que ser bastante animal para lograrlo.
Lo que sí me lama la atención es eso de... ¿6 patas?
Si tenés integrados de 6 patas estamos seguros de que no son TL072.

Probá continuidad entre las pistas, sobre todo en la de más atrás de la foto, que se ve bastante cerquita, y se ve bastante retocado el PCB tuyo con respecto al de Construyasuvideo... 
La página esa a mí no me inspira ni la más mínima confianza, por más que algunos proyectos he leído que funcionaron. Si no ponen un esquemático, ya vamos mal.
Y los diseños de los PCB... Son bastante feos (a mi gusto)

Revisada la continiudad, empezá por chequear las vías de alimentación de todo. En todas las patas 4 de los 072 tendría que haber -V y en todas las 8, +V y revisá el transistor, que debería recibir voltaje por el Drain.

Si las tensiones están bien, habrá que seguir buscando. Si están mal, ya apareció el primer malo en la película.

Saludos

PS: Acabo de leer que ya verificaste las pistas, andá a la alimentación derecho entonces.


----------



## martinfilas (Dic 6, 2009)

jeje perdon...son de 8 patas....aracnidos jeje si son TL072...seguire buscando...y te aviso

pucha....probe tension en los TL072 y todas me dan bien.... 16 v entre la pata 8 y masa y -16 volt entre la 4 y masa...¿ las caidas de tension en las resistencias son bajas? porque me dan en el orden de los milivolts y eso me extraña.....


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2009)

¿Y cómo estás haciendo las pruebas?
Describí el setup que hiciste para probar el pre (un esquema sería aún mejor) y ¿de qué equipamiento disponés?

Saudos


----------



## martinfilas (Dic 6, 2009)

conecto la salida del pre a la entrada auxiliar del equipo y a la entrada del pre le puse el bajo... las mediciones de las patas de los operacionales las hago con el tester (UNI-T) en tension continua rango 200 entre la pata y el punto medio de la fuente , y el transistor entre Gate y source me dio -4 volts y entre drain y gate +7 volts....

ah y probe poniendo el tester en alterna para ver la salida y tiraba variaciones pero nose....cuando lo mando al equipo ni medio ruido lo probe en varios equipos (parlantes, centro musical y el ampli obviamente)


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2009)

Ajá...
Bueno, este pre está diseñado (mirá el esquemático) para darte un volumen muy chico a la salida (0,62V RMS con 2mV/200Hz de entrada). No sé si sea suficiente como para excitar tu equipo a través de la entrada auxiliar (línea).
Probá de conectarlo a una entrada de mic (bajale el volumen al pre al mínimo) y fijate si por ahí tenés alguna respuesta.

Saludos

Edit: Esos voltajes en el transistor se me hacen raros...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 6, 2009)

En las fotos se ve algo raro en el  transformador...

¿Rectificastes la alterna de este?
Yo no veo el puente rectificador ni los L78xx y 79xx

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2009)

si esta rectificado y filtrado nomas, tiene el puente volando(que ironia) asi nomas con cable mira en la primer foto hasta abajo se ve el capacitor


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2009)

Ahora que Helminto Gris dijo lo de la foto...
Hay dos alambres de cobre esmaltados ahí que hacen de entrada o salida, no sé. Decime que están pelados antes de soldarlos...


----------



## martinfilas (Dic 6, 2009)

la fuente esta rectificada de esta manera:




obvio en la practica por los capacitores tira mas de 15 volts....

obvio cuando funcione dejaran de volar las cosas y se haran en su respectivo pertinac y en su gabiente jeje por ahora pruebas de modo chastrin

si los alambres de cobre esmaltado (entrada) los puse porque en un principio el plug hembra era una porqueria y no agarraba bien asi que mande 2 cables y le puse otro plug hembra mas decente....obvio que esta lijado el esmalte....soy chastrin pero no para tanto jeje



Cacho dijo:


> Ajá...
> Bueno, este pre está diseñado (mirá el esquemático) para darte un volumen muy chico a la salida (0,62V RMS con 2mV/200Hz de entrada). No sé si sea suficiente como para excitar tu equipo a través de la entrada auxiliar (línea).
> Probá de conectarlo a una entrada de mic (bajale el volumen al pre al mínimo) y fijate si por ahí tenés alguna respuesta.
> 
> ...



y mas o menos que voltajes maneja?? porque a mi me parecio raro tambien......


----------



## chacarock (Dic 7, 2009)

Hola, si te dije lo del j113, porque es el que esta en el archivo original de ricadodeni, y supuestamente los de CSVR, usaron este mismo esquema, 
       ni modo , se me quemaron los libros 

saludos

PD: seguire atento el tema, por las dudas y me pase lo mismo


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2009)

martinfilas dijo:


> y mas o menos que voltajes maneja?? porque a mi me parecio raro tambien......


Y... Si tenés +-15V conectados al transistor, entre todas las caídas tenés que tener 30V.
Fijate qué tensión hay entre D y S con la entreda conectada a masa y la salida al aire. Deberías tener los 30V de alimentación. Si eso no pasa, desconectá G de donde está y a través de una resistencia de... digamos... 1k, o 10k, no importa mucho eso, conectalo a -V (son -15V si no cambiaste nada). Ahí deberías tener 30V entre D y S (ponés el transistor en corte).
Si eso no pasa quiere decir que el transistor anda mal y está conduciendo cuando no debería.
Todo esto te lo digo suponiendo que no hay errores en las pistas del PCB y que los componentes que rodean al FET están correctamente puestos y funcionando.

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni (Dic 7, 2009)

hola, la verdad medio raro que traiga tantas complicaciones, te cuento que me pasó de comprar unos fet para este mismo pre en el que vinieron todos con la distribucion de patas invertidas.

una prueba que podes hacer es meter un BC548 en lugar del fet ( base=gate; emisor=source; colector=drain ), como para prueba rapida te va a servir,con el pote boost al minimo no va a saturar, por lo menos algo descartas.
conta como fue.

saludos.


----------



## martinfilas (Dic 10, 2009)

hola aqui subo un video de una curiosidad al probar mi pre....cambie los TL072 (coloque los socalos de 8 patas tambien), cambie el transistor de salida (probe tambien el BC548) y no anduvo.....miren el video y me dicen....no se rian je (tengo dedos mochos jeje)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwDGo1lko5I


----------



## ricardodeni (Dic 10, 2009)

bueno , los diodos no tienen que medir continuidad, estan en corto, eran nuevos??
hace la prueba sin los diodos.

saludos.


----------



## martinfilas (Dic 10, 2009)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! anduvo perfecto!! eran los zeners! pero para que sirven? tengo que ponerlos de nuevo? (obvio comprar otros)...6 millones de gracias......a todos! suena increible el bajo solo me falta tocar decentemente jeje


----------



## Cacho (Dic 10, 2009)

martinfilas dijo:


> pero para que sirven?


Son limitadores de entrada.
Cuando la señal que le metés se pasa del voltaje de los zeners (uno en directa y el otro en inversa), actúan y recortan la señal.

No son imprescindibles, pero sí útiles.

Saludos


----------



## martinfilas (Dic 10, 2009)

AH OK.....muchas gracias....ya me estaba dando por vencido son unos mostros!! ya subire fotos del pre terminado en el gabinete bien copado je gracias!!!!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 10, 2009)

De nada, y felicitaciones por tu proyecto completado.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Dic 11, 2009)

felicitaciones Martin, esperamos el video con el pre sonando

saludos


----------



## simplespectro (Jun 19, 2010)

hola soy fabian yo repare un modelo igual ,lo mejor es que le pongas una fuente de transformador ya que seguro se te Va a volver a quemar y no te lo digo  de mala leche, pero es el detalle de este circuito, fijate la tencion de salida de la fuente y armate una a trafo tradicional y No vas a tener mas problemas ya que la fuente tradicional QUE TRAE DE FABRICA queda recentida y seguro cuando le exijas graves ,te va a dejar a gamba, consejo de tonto caMBIA A TRAFO TRADICIONAL SALUDOS Y SUERTE


----------



## josej44 (Ene 4, 2011)

martinfilas dijo:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! anduvo perfecto!! eran los zeners! pero para que sirven? tengo que ponerlos de nuevo? (obvio comprar otros)...6 millones de gracias......a todos! suena increible el bajo solo me falta tocar decentemente jeje



Saludos
Cuales zener quitaste, los de la entrada o la salida?
Gracias


----------



## harold rivera (Abr 9, 2011)

Buen hombre no se si le ayude de mucho, pero hace poco hice el mismo pre y funciona a las mil maravillas y tambien lo encontre en construya su video rockola, lo que recomiendo es hacer el proyecto tal cual como lo indican en video rockola hay un pequeño error con un condensador de 104 que es ceramico pero lo puede remplazar como muestran en video rockola por uno de los mismos pero de poliester talvez sea ese el problema y tambien le recomiendo usar el transistor fet k 117 o el NTE 469 no podria decir lo mismo del j 113 puesto que no lo he utilizado. saludos.


----------

